
UXTesting, solution for user experience testing problems on apps - jackycute
https://uxtesting.io/
======
jackycute
Hello everyone!

I am a developer in UXTesting.

UXTesting is a collaborative platform takes the pain out of user experience
testing on mobile devices, allowing you to understand your users better, and
optimize their interactions with your app.

We value the idea of sharing and want to make teams easy to share users’
experience with our platform.

Today we are super pumped to be featured on product hunt. If you like this
idea, go ahead to product hunt and search "UXTesting" to upvote to us. We
would really appreciate your loves!

Also, if you have any suggestion, we are more than happy to hear from you and
we would really love to answer all your questions. thank you!

